# Knackende Krise



## To-bi-bo (17. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

seit etwa 2 Fahrten knackt mein Fahrrad deutlich hörbar aus dem vorderen Bereich. Erst minimal, jetzt sehr stark und sehr laut.
Ich fahre momentan:

Echo Urban Gabel (1 Jahr alt)
ZHI Steuersatz (neu)
ZHI Rahmen (neu)

Magura Louise mit Hope Monotrial Scheibe (~2 Jahre alt)

Echo TR 32l Nabe
Echo TR 32l Felge (angebohrt)
Sapim Speichen, Nippel

Bonz Prolight Vorbau
Monty WBC Lenker

Ich habe schon Lenker, Vorbau, Vorderrad und Bremse getauscht --> Keine Verbesserung

Ich habe alles 3-4 mal saubergemacht --> Keine Verbesserung

Ich habe Gabel, Nabe und Felge 2 mal auf Risse untersucht --> Keine gefunden.


Kurz: Ich bin ratlos, wenn ich wüsste was ich tauschen soll, dann wäre mir schon sehr geholfen.

PS: Das Geräusch ist auch auf dem HR hörbar.


----------



## Deleted138492 (17. Mai 2013)

Wann genau knackt es denn? Hast du den Steuersatz bzw. die Lager mal kontrolliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (17. Mai 2013)

vorbau runter,gabel ein stück rausfallen lassen,gabelkonus und umgebung checken.
ist immerhin ne urban...


----------



## kube (17. Mai 2013)

Bei mir kam das knacken mal von den Speichen


----------



## coaster (17. Mai 2013)

Bei mir auch.


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (17. Mai 2013)

-Wenig Speichenspannung?
- Vr Nabe/Lager ?
- Trettlager unter Belastung/Pedale?

Sonst würde ich auf Lenker oder Vorbau tippen.


----------



## ingoingo (17. Mai 2013)

Habe auch einen ZHI RAHMEN

Bei mir war die Lösung: Steuersatz mit Loctite einkleben!


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2013)

Müs Lee schrieb:


> Wann genau knackt es denn? Hast du den Steuersatz bzw. die Lager mal kontrolliert?



Am Boden beim Bremsen, auf dem Vorderrad, auf dem Hinterrad (wenn man etwas Druck auf den Lenker gibt)



family-biker schrieb:


> vorbau runter,gabel ein stück rausfallen lassen,gabelkonus und umgebung checken.
> ist immerhin ne urban...



Wie oben geschrieben: Schon 2 mal gemacht, nichts sichtbares gefunden.



kube schrieb:


> Bei mir kam das knacken mal von den Speichen



Wie oben geschrieben: Anderes Laufrad hab ich schon probiert.



Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> -Wenig Speichenspannung?
> - Vr Nabe/Lager ?
> - Trettlager unter Belastung/Pedale?
> 
> Sonst würde ich auf Lenker oder Vorbau tippen.



Vorderrad schon getauscht, Tretlager kommt mir unwahrscheinlich vor. Mehrere Leute haben das Knacken an der Front gehört.

Lenker und Vorbau hatte ich schon gegen neue Teile getauscht.



ingoingo schrieb:


> Habe auch einen ZHI RAHMEN
> 
> Bei mir war die Lösung: Steuersatz mit Loctite einkleben!



Danke! Ging dein Steuersatz zu leicht rein oder was war das Problem?
Welchen Steuersatz fährst du?


Danke an alle!


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (18. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## family-biker (18. Mai 2013)

bei mir tickt hin und wieder die linke hebelschelleam lenker,die von der scheibenbremse.kann mir vorstellen dass der lenker minimal flext,die schelle aber starr bleibt,und bei andersgerichteter belastung setzt sichs wieder.
auch meistens nach mehreren backwheelhops wenn ich danach normale hops mache...

was ingoingo wohl gemeint hat,war die industrielager selbst in die pressschalen/rahmenschalen zu locktitten


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2013)

family-biker schrieb:


> was ingoingo wohl gemeint hat,war die industrielager selbst in die pressschalen/rahmenschalen zu locktitten



Die sind schon eingepresst, sonst würde ich sie rausnehmen und mal tauschen.

Die Gabel habe ich jetzt auch getauscht, keine Besserung. Das Knacken bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ingoingo (18. Mai 2013)

Der Steuersatz ging eig. Anfangs mit übermaß(Press) rein. Aber ich kann mir vorstellen dass sich die Rundheit mit der Zeit in eine exentrische Bohrung verwandelt hat.
Keine Ahnung jedenfalls hab ich auch alles Abgesucht und das war die Lösung...


----------



## family-biker (18. Mai 2013)

vid vom knacken?


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (18. Mai 2013)

Wird der Rahmen sein. Ich nehm' ihn Dir für Porto ab.


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2013)

Video mach ich gerne..

Dominic, du kannst doch eh nix mit so einem schweren Rahmen anfangen


----------



## Merlin06 (18. Mai 2013)

Hallo, hatte mal ein knacken von hinten am Stumpjumper , hörte sich echt gefählich an, immer wenn ich links das Pedal getreten hab.

Habe da auch alles kontrolliert und nichts gefunden (Lager, Rahmen usw.)  Beim zweiten mal zerlegen habe ich alle Bauteil, Lager und Kontaktpunkte der Lagerstellen und Schrauben ganz leicht mit Fett bestrichen und wieder zusammengesetzt, seit dem ist das Kacken weg. 

Am Vorbau /Spacer hatte ich das auch mal am Trial Rad, ganz wenig Fett zwischen die Spacer und es war ruhe.

Vieleicht hilft es zb. die Flächen wo die Spacer aufeinanderliegen (wenn vorhanden) etwas zu fetten und den Gabelschaft im im Steuersatz und Spacer. 

Grade durch Alu übertragen sich die kleinsten geräusche doch ziemlich extrem.

Gruß Jens


----------



## To-bi-bo (18. Mai 2013)

Ich habe jetzt (hatte das schon seit gestern vor) Bleistift, also Graphit, auf alle Reibpaarungen "gemalt".. Das knacken hat nach ersten Wohnzimmertests deutlich an Häufigkeit und Lautstärke abgenommen.
Die Ursache wird wohl tatsächlich im Steuersatz, wahrscheinlich im unteren Lager liegen. Das drehte trotz <10h Einsatzzeit schon relativ rauh, werde ich bei Gelegenheit mal tauschen.

Danke für alle Hinweise und Tipps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (19. Mai 2013)

bei mir hats mal geknackt , weil ich den vorbau direkt oben auf dem steuersatz gefahren bin , hab dann einfach nen kleinen spacer drunter gemacht , alles schön gefettet und dann war nie wieder was zu hören.


----------



## To-bi-bo (19. Mai 2013)

Zwischenstand nach 3 Stunden intensivem Fahren:
Es knackt nicht mehr, bzw. nicht mehr als ein Trialrad nunmal knackt 

FAZIT: Nicht verzagen, Graphit auftragen!


----------



## duro e (19. Mai 2013)

ein trialrad darf nicht knacken oder knarzen oder klappern
nur die hs33 dürfen töne von sich geben und der freilauf


----------



## ecols (20. Mai 2013)

Oh, meins knackt uns knarzt wie verrückt..


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (20. Mai 2013)

ecols schrieb:


> Oh, meins knackt uns knarzt wie verrückt..



Meins ebenfalls. Kopfhörer überdecken es.


----------



## To-bi-bo (21. Mai 2013)

Es knackt wieder, kommt ziemlich sicher aus dem Steuersatz.. Egal.. ich fahr jetzt erstmal so


----------



## florianwagner (21. Mai 2013)

fett rein und zwar reichlich. aussen innen auf die lager...


----------



## kenbug (22. Mai 2013)

florianwagner schrieb:


> fett rein und zwar reichlich...



Genauso siehts aus!

Ich klebe ausserdem noch die VErbindungsstellen zw. Vorbau, Leker und Bremshebeln mit Tesa ab. 
Hatte seither nie wieder knackende Geräusche.


----------



## trialbock (22. Mai 2013)

Bei mir wars letztens die aheadkappe . 
Habse einfach mal weggeschraubt dann war ruhe 
Oder fetten und locker lassen !


----------

